# Spiny Stick Insect seems to be dying



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

My Stick insect is not moving, seems lethargic, we think its probably old age, but if anyone has any other ideas what might be wrong with him, please let me know.

One of his antennae seems curled and he only moves when I touch him. 

We've always kept him warm, damp, and fed him on orange leaves and apple.

Anyone have any ideas? We don't want to lose him


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

it doesn't matter anymore, he passed away this morning, i think it was old age, he had a good life.

RIP Oberon you were a awesome little pet, the whole family will miss you


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

awwww sorry he passed but happy you gave him a great life !!!


----------

